# Augmented Reality Technology in Teaching Kids with Autism and Developmental Language Disorder - Complete a Survey



## Lucy Bryant (Aug 24, 2021)

*Researchers from the University of Technology Sydney are studying how Augmented Reality Technology might be used to support kids with Autism Spectrum Disorder or developmental language disorder. This research is ethically approved (ETH19-4157; Amendment ETH21-6338).

Who can participate? *Any parent who has a child with Autism or developmental language disorder, or any teacher, speech pathologist, occupational therapist or psychologist who has worked with children with Autism or developmental language disorder.

*What does it involve? *Complete an online survey. It will ask about you, your use of technology, and your opinions on Augmented Reality. The survey includes information to help you understand the technology. You can also leave your details at the end of the survey for an interview. This is optional.

*How long will it take? *The survey will take about 20 minutes. The optional interview will take about 45 minutes.

*So what do I do? *If you would like to know more, or to take the survey, visit this link: https://utshealth.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0JMj1n20p2AOhsF

*If you have questions, please contact Dr Lucy Bryant. **[email protected]**; (02)95147189.*


----------

